Ask HN: Why write malware? Does crime really pay better? - cdvonstinkpot
======
kls
Given the internet, software distribution is global but the extent of laws are
regional or treaty based at best. If you exist outside of the extent of that
law, it's pretty much free money. You don't have to market, there is little to
no risk and you don't have to support any business infrastructure and honestly
you don't even have to have a novel idea.

------
Eridrus
Does _just_ writing malware pay that well? No. Malware is largely
commoditized.

The real money is in running the entire cybercrime operation end to end, from
infection to cash out.

You can make a lot of money writing malware if you are part of a group that
wants to keep their tech in house and needs something custom.

------
runjake
There's a good chance it does if you plan well, accept the risk model (eg.
prison), and are ethically flexible.

------
wazanator
Keep in mind there are other motivators outside of money. There is definitely
a section of malware writers who are politically motivated for example. Then
there are also those who do it just to see if they can.

